# Fishing on Jekyll



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

My family and I visited Jekyll Island for the first time last August and had an absolutely wonderful time. Of course my favorite activity being the fishing. Now I'm not to versed on the different kinds of species but we caught some Topsail Cats, Croakers, Rays, couple of sharks and whiting. Are these the only species that you can find here? I was interested in the Pompano species. We fished from the beach below the beach house where we stayed. We tried fishing the pier at the westend of the island but didn't have much luck. This is the pier that you can see straight across to the lighthouse at St. Simon's. We used mainly frozen squid last time. We're going to be back down there at the end of August again and I'm looking forward to some more fishing. What about artificial bait such as squid/cuttlefish or poppers. How do these work? Any hints?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey nctrader03...........welcome to the board.

I've never fished Jekyll before, but I would think its alot like Tybee. I would recomend useing fresh shrimp(never frozen), fresh cut mullet, and live shrimp for bait. You will need a bucket and areator if you go with live shrimp. 
Not to sure what you mean about "squid/cuttlefish or poppers"?


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

The squid/cuttlefish are just artificial lures that look like the two. Poppers are top water lures that make a popping sound when popped across the top of the water. The reason I mention this is because we visited Panama City Beach, Fla. a couple of years ago and there were some guys catching quite a few fish off of the piers by using these poppers. Also, they would take straws attached to the end of their lure and pop those across the tops of the water and they were catching fish like crazy. Pompano, is this species even found here in the GA coastal waters? Anyone know?


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*bait for poampano*

I agree fresh shrimp and sand fleas. Sometimes sand fleas can really kill them.


----------



## nctrader03 (Jun 21, 2004)

Where can you get Sand Fleas? You can't dig at Jekyll Island I don't think because of the turtles....or that just may be a seasonal thing. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Yes there are pompano off the ga coast. Catch them on small peices of fresh shrimp..........but if you can get sandfleas they would be better. If the water is clear there should be pompano around......if its dirty don't expect to many. They are some of the best tasting fish I'v ever eaten.  


Never seen anyone useing squid/cuttlefish or poppers here. The most popular lure I say, would be Got' Cha' plugs and various plastics.


----------



## Paul McDonald (Jun 20, 2004)

I always surf fish at St. Andrews picnic area at Jekyll Island. I went yesterday and caught numerous sharks in the 1.5 to 2 foot size. I also landed a 30lb+ stingray caught on a fresh piece of whiting. I never fish directly in the Atlantic because the water is too shallow. On parts of the beach at low tide you can walk for several hundred yards and never be over waist deep. St. Andrews fishing area is techinically in the Jekyll River and it gets deep quickly. I also ossasionally fish for flounder off the Jekyll pier using mudminnows. 

I have been fishing on Jekyll since I was a small child and I have never seen anyone using sandfleas. I don't think digging on the beach would be a problem because I see people digging for clams and kids digging dirt for sandcastles.


----------

